# Looking for THE BEST XWG BBW STORIES OF ALL TIME!



## superman73

I'm a sucker for good XWG BBW fantasy stories but there are so many stories out there, its hard to get a good collection together. Would love to hear what some of your favorites are and get some links going so I can read some new material! I know its a vague category but its hard to narrow it down cuz I like so many different things! Rapid WG, stuffing, competition, against her will, sci-fi (those are fun), etc. One thing I can say is that I'm not a huge fan when the stories get into weights that I can't even visualize, like thousands of pounds. But feel free to post any stories that stand out to you as the best XWG BBW fantasy stories OF ALL TIME!


----------



## mp7251

Abundant Allison


----------



## skinnie minnie

Anyhing by JP


----------



## lifelongpassion

If you prefer reality based gaining to SSBBW size, I'd recommend
"A Look in the Mirror" and "My Friend Marcie". Without a doubt two of my top ten fav stories.


----------



## Ilegalpat

Captive Hearts is a good story. Sarah Makes a Choice is another good one. Tracking the Mountain Girl is amusing.


----------



## superman73

These are all great! Keep em coming!


----------



## Ulysses

Donna's Heaven - an oldie, but classic. Descriptions are well-made, and it stays within realistic limits.


----------



## JP.

skinnie minnie said:


> Anyhing by JP



Woohoo! Go me!

Actually I'm trying to work through some long term writer's block and knock the dust off. But seriously, I write about some big folks. Check 'em out.


----------



## superman73

JP. Love your work my man. Keep em coming. How can we help with some inspiration? What stories do you read to get your creative juices flowin?


----------



## JP.

Thanks. What sometimes gets the juices flowing is a more mundane situation, then the contradiction of someone gaining so much weight can spark something. 

But a one sentence plot summary can also do that. I don't write stories for people or on commission, though I've been asked several times on DA about that. What I always ask is that they submit a one sentence plot summary and see if that spurs anything. I have a few ideas that I've had for awhile, just haven't had the impulse to write them yet.


----------



## mp7251

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=102


----------



## mp7251

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28528


----------



## dxm9999

Heidi is one of my alltime favorites.


----------



## superman73

Love this one!

Props to Dr. Black Jack. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104862

Anyone a member of the WG-Squared group on DeviantArt?

Who are some of the best authors on there?


----------



## mp7251

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9812&highlight=katy


----------



## superman73

Loving the stuff from elroycohen! I need some more reading material though! Keep it going guys!

http://elroycohen.deviantart.com


----------



## J34

JP definitely, Blame Picasso, Wilson Barbers, Maltese Falcon

Recent ones:
Rising Dough by Takeda (unifinished but great)
Stages of Love by Tacofive
The Fortune Reader by cardboardboxer

Expanding Horizons by... oh wait, I haven't posted that story. (working on it!)


----------



## Vongola27

The story "Voluptuous Ladies" by Expander Jack has always been entertaining for me: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41796


----------



## Coop

Vongola27 said:


> The story "Voluptuous Ladies" by Expander Jack has always been entertaining for me: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41796



Seconded.

Also The Gem Sisters & Family Reunion by BigLadyLover


----------



## maltesefalcon

J34 said:


> JP definitely, Blame Picasso, Wilson Barbers, Maltese Falcon
> 
> Recent ones:
> Rising Dough by Takeda (unifinished but great)
> Stages of Love by Tacofive
> The Fortune Reader by cardboardboxer
> 
> Expanding Horizons by... oh wait, I haven't posted that story. (working on it!)


Thanks for the mention.
Nice to be recognized.


----------



## superman73

All really great responses guys.

How about the best stories that start with the subject resisting and then accepting and eventually enjoying her weight gain?

Anyone got any good suggestions?


----------



## mp7251

superman73 said:


> All really great responses guys.
> 
> How about the best stories that start with the subject resisting and then accepting and eventually enjoying her weight gain?
> 
> Anyone got any good suggestions?



there was one where the guy was disfigured and kept a lady locked up and fed her. she gradually came to accept the growing and the affection of her captor.


----------



## mp7251

mp7251 said:


> there was one where the guy was disfigured and kept a lady locked up and fed her. she gradually came to accept the growing and the affection of her captor.



never mind, it was captive hearts


----------



## superman73

any others?


----------



## BTB

although i know and love all those ones mentioned here. This list would never be complete without the works of Melanie Bell. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/melanie/


----------



## ffaboots

I cannot get enough of this one:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=5878

(In case the link doesn't work, the title of the story is Sylvia).


----------



## RoundaboutFan

ffaboots said:


> I cannot get enough of this one:
> 
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=5878
> 
> (In case the link doesn't work, the title of the story is Sylvia).



i loved writing this; have a few more chapters sketched out but as you can probably surmise they all involve Sylvia being a little bit more social which I had trouble nailing. will post them up soon.


----------



## superman73

what about the stories where they fatten up the female prisoners?


----------



## superman73

I'm dying for more work from the Studio. Anyone know when his stories are going to continue? Dude is a genius!


----------



## Caseystockton92

Anyone have captive hearts?


----------



## Ilegalpat

dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/captive-hearts-by-akia-usbbw-fantasy-feeding-mild-sex-immobility-xwg.56309/


----------



## Caseystockton92

It just says I don’t have permission to view this page :/


----------



## Sonic Purity

Caseystockton92 said:


> It just says I don’t have permission to view this page :/



Head on over to this thread and request to be opted in via posting there. Once a Dimensions administrator had time, you (and others waiting) should have access.

(Note: there may need to be a separate opt-in request for seeing some models’ pictures in other forum sections, if that matters to you. Look for active threads in those areas of the site.)

—a friendly non-moderator member, trying to help


----------



## Ilegalpat

It is on the dimensions page.


----------



## stevita

Anything by Marlow!


----------



## TwoSwords

Not to toot my own horn, but I wrote a romantic, sci-fi tragedy some years back called "A Gift from Grandpa," of about five chapters in length, which should still be on these boards somewhere, and received nothing but positive responses. The main female lead goes from small and slender to nearly filling her couch in the middle of the story.

It's pretty much the opposite of what you requested, though. Instead of resisting initially, she's gung-ho initially, and gradually... However, she's not really the main character.

I did another story more recently, that I haven't posted, in which a fat woman starts out unhappy with her weight, and gradually learns satisfaction, but while that story does have her gaining weight, it happens very gradually, and is only barely noticeable to the reader from one chapter to the next.


----------

